# Fridge cooling fans



## RichardnGill

As we are going to France in August and we are hoping for some sun  I though I would have a go at fitting 1 or 2 fans above the fridge to help it.

Last year the Fridge in our Hymer really struggled to keep my beer cold and I don't want to be drinking warm beer again.

Has anyone done added just normal type fans like These and did they make a big difference?

Also what are the best fans to get for quietness, low power use and best volume of air shifted?

TIA Richard...


----------



## scottie

Hi
Our old hymer was the same,my solution was 3 computer fans 2 inwards and 1 taking the hot air out ([email protected] and [email protected] bottom)
hope it helps.
george


----------



## raynipper

Hello Richard,
Yes we did in the states add a computer fan to the back of an older fridge and it did seem to make a difference.

But we also became aware of what not to do with regard to RV fridges.
Always park with the fridge on the shade side or at least cover that side of the van with the awning.
Never open the fridge more than necessary. My Brod in Law leaves the door open while making a cuppa. 8O 
Keep the fridge and freezer if you have one, as full as possible. Remember where you put things so you are not rummaging about again with the door open
Check the magnetic door seals with a piece of paper slid in with the door closed. If it's loose or drops out then some adjustment or new strips are needed.

Look for the shady tree.

Ray.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

not being techie minded i simply bought a 12 v car fan from carrefours and made a heath robinson bracket to mount it on lower fridge grill. Pluged into cigarette lighter and jobs done.

Dave p


----------



## pippin

I fitted two 12V computer fans in series so that they are effectively running on 6V. 

It makes them a lot quieter and reduces consumption.

I connected them via a Velleman 12V thermostat kit pcb.

I fitted them in the top vent, to the left so that they would not affect the air draw through the gas chimney.

I mounted them using rubber grommets to further reduce noise transmission.

The system seems to work well - we have just returned from a very hot stay in France, to a very hot UK (still on the road home) and have nicely chilled vin rosé and frozen stuff still frozen.

Incidentally, I would counsel against fitting fans in the lower grill that blow fresh air into the fridge workings.

That would give a positive pressure that could possibly blow dangerous combustion fumes into the habitation area via poorly sealed gaps around the fridge.

Sucking air out from the top will give a slight negative pressure and prevent that possibility.


----------



## RichardnGill

I have just been having a bit google and found THIS

Seems as though this would be an easy option but 3 times the price of 2 fans.

Then I read a post from Clive about connecting the fans direct to the solar output. Which is a brilliant idea and one I would never have though off. This solves all the switching problems etc.

The only problem is what do I need to reduce the voltage down to 12v as the panel is producing approx 23v at the moment.

Richard...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Remember too, not to stuff stuff around the fins inside, as the air needs to circulate to do its job.

Try to put cold stuff in, not warm, buy frozen not fresh even if you intend to eat it next day, it all helps to keep the interior cool.

Can't really see a computer fan doing very much to help, as it will indeed suck warm air out around the vents, but wouldn't this create a vacuum situation where warm air will also rush in
to fill the void.


Kev.


----------



## RichardnGill

Kev it is the heat that the fridge produce's that you need to get ride of not the warm air from out side. The fans are just to help speed up the air flow making the fridge more efficient. 

From my research so far 2 fans helping the warm air exit seems to be the best option. 

As our van has a large fridge and a small freezer above it it does seem to produce a lot of heat. 

With 2 kids with us we get through a lot of pop and beer for Gill and me so the fridge is always having warm bottles put in it so I guess we are making it work very hard. 


Richard...


----------



## spindrifter

Fitted the Double Vento Fan kit last year.

Top bit of kit - no faffing about and easy to fit. Can be left on all the time or auto (can adjust cut in temp via pot).

32 degrees out side and fans cutting in and out nicely - fridge set on low position and staying cool nicely. Freezer is freezing!!

http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/store/vento-double-fridge-p-1461.html?cPath=28

Cheers

David


----------



## trackerman

Richard - have a look on flea-bay as the same item is available at a considerably cheaper price.

Stuart


----------



## RichardnGill

Thanks Stuart

Just off there now


Richard...


----------



## RichardnGill

Yep you are right Stuart

http://tinyurl.com/m8sgx4

This seems an ok price and will save messing about.

I still like the idea of using the solar out put to control the fans but for £20 maybe its not worth the bother?

Richard...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Might have missed it but not noticed 12v cool box mentioned yet, better for the beer, pop in some frozen chips, Seemples.

Kev.


----------



## lgbzone

Hi Richard

I too have two computer fans installed at the back of the fridge, i used the standard 8cm fans, but not sure if you are aware that there are also 9.2 and 12cm fans, these spin slower and so are quieter, but still move more air than the 8cm fans. mine is wired to a switch in the kitchen so we just turn it on when it's especially hot.

the site below is very good for quality fans
http://www.quietpc.com/gb-en-gbp/products/casefans

Lee

p.s. not all pc fans are the same regarding quality and noise, also some have built in adjustment for the speed


----------



## trackerman

Richard - most Solar Panel Controllers have a separate output for powering items directly in addition to the Battery Charging output. I have just looked at my cheap Chinese unit (honestly!) and it has an output giving 13.25V.

Stuart


----------



## CliveMott

Yes,
I added two 120mm diameter Papst fans to the back of the top grill to act as extractors using some carefully placed holes in the grille (made with a hot small soldering iron) and some small cabe ties. Simple ON/OFF switch was added to the fridge control panel. I turned them ON during that day when parked alongside the Med. 
Dometic even do a fan kit now !

C.


----------



## Bubblehead

I fitted a Vento double fan about 2 weeks ago. After fitting and connecting the wiring it didn't work. My mate who is a qualified part P electrician and I checked all the wiring and established that the supply was correct - this meant the Vento was duff.

I removed the fan and returned it to Rainbow Conversions on 17 June. I've had no response so far and have emailed then tonight asking for an update.

Andy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Just checked on a couple of forums and the main debate is where to site the fans.
Most say put them at the bottom vent facing upwards blowing cooler air over the condenser. Others the oposite, at the top sucking away the hot air.
My heath robinson has always been placed facing the lower vent, but i think i will make a permanent job.
Two wires and a switch sound easy enough
dave p


----------



## Bubblehead

The instructions with the Vento say to fit it to the slope behind the upper grill. As this is thin plastic and I don't know what is behind it I fitted it to the inside of the upper vent grill. 

The other issue that I had was which way round to fit the fan - I followed the picture in the instructions using the twin fan frame as a guide. I don't know if this is correct as its still with Rainbow conversions.

The only bit of poor design is the fact that it is supplied fully wired which has to be detached in order to get the wire through a hole to the control panel. The way it has been connected doesn't make this an easy task

I got it off Ebay for £20 and the delivery was excellent. If they turn it around quickly and I have it in time for our hols I will be most impressed and will use them again.

Andy


----------



## bigfrank3

When I pulled a caravan one year in France I was putting the red wine in the fridge iv was so hot I fitted a fan at the top pulling the hot air out, with an on/off switch to control it. Since changing to a motorhome with a Dometic fridge J have not needed a fan. Nuff said. Frank


----------



## 91502

I have just been reading this thread and decided I must fit one asap as we go away in 9 days and last year in St Tropez our fridge barely cooled. Can anyone please give me the dimensions of the control panel for the Vento unit? 
James


----------



## Bubblehead

The control panel is approx 1 1/4" high by 3" long by 1 deep. The back has the 2 power wires coming out of 1 end and the wire to the twin fans from the other (not good design) It is surface mounted using 2 screws through the holes in each end.

I had a response to my email today saying that a replacement unit was on the way - good service, it would have been better that it had worked first time, however sh1t happens - would have saved me £3 posting it back

Andy


----------



## 91502

Hi all
Picked one up from my local caravan shop in S****horpe, they had them on eBay for £30 but as we leave next week decded to pay the extra and go and pick it up. Suprise! when I got there thay weew £19.99. Fitting was easy, but I removed the back of the control box so when I mounted it the wires were hidden. Europe here we come.
James


----------



## Bubblehead

Hi

Our replacement fan arrived yesterday - well today after we had collected it from the post office. I cant praise Rainbow Conversions enough, fast delivery and all done without any grief. Why cant more companies be like this. I don't know if they come on MHF, if they do, Thank you and well done

All Ive got to do now is fit it, but as were on a site this weekend and sat in the sun with a glass of wine - it may have to wait.

Andy


----------



## Bubblehead

Hi

I fitted the fan unit yesterday evening as the weather was very nice. Took me about an hour and Im pleased with the results. Its amazing how much hot air comes out of the grill now compared to before. Its a bit of kit that should be fitted by Dometic on all their fridges.

Andy


----------



## Rapide561

*Fridge*

Hi

I could be missing something here....but how about parking so that the fridge side is in the shade?

My fridge/freezer was ok here last week - sunny side up too.

Russell


----------



## pippin

It is not just about the fridge working efficiently.

The worktop immediately above the rear of the fridge becomes very hot and the last thing we want in the "tropics" is more heat in the van.

The fans have had a significant effect on the heat.


----------



## Rapide561

*Hot*

Thanks for the explanation, Pippin.

Richard (opening post) and I have vans of the same layout. The cupboard above the fridge freezer does get quite warm.

Russell


----------



## RichardnGill

For us Russell it was to improve the fridge. Like I said the fridge in our Hymer really struggled when it was very warm. Soft butter and warm beer etc 

I will be pleased if the on in the Bessie works ok when it is warm? 

Have you had good results from your fridge and freezer when its been very warm Russell? 


Richard...


----------



## C7KEN

A Dutch friend has both the fan and the flue conversion supplied by Rainbow and it has dramatically cut down the use of gas in this very hot weather. So yours truly intends to follow suit


----------



## RichardnGill

I was wondering if a fan would help with the gas usage. I was hoping it would as you are improving the efficiency of the fridge. 

As ours is a large fridge and separate freezer I was thinking it will be heavy on Gas when its warm? Might take a while to get you money back for the fans though 


Richard...


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Richard
John my dutch friend has both the flue and fan as I said and when we were parked up together my fridge seemed to run about double the time of his. I could not stand and time it all but when I heard mine ignite I would look at his and it was not running. Both are the taller dometic fridges with the top freezer. So he is possibly using up to half the gas I am. His fridge was as cold as mine. Gas here is 11.5 euros so not dear but with the cost of calor in the UK £20+? I think the savings would be worth it. He bought his locally at Caravanas Cruz in Elche so I will do the same. We have temps around 33 -38deg or more every day now so the sooner I do this the better I think


----------



## Autoquest

Can I ask how you all got your 12v supply into the back of the fridge vent area?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I should think it would be through one of the exterior vents, and might need a mounting of some sort making up too.

Kev.


----------



## pippin

I tapped into the permanent 12V feed to the fridge electronics control, which is at the bottom rear of the fridge.

Two sets of 12V wires going in.

Thick pair are for the element when the engine is running.

Thinner pair always on 12V.


----------



## Autoquest

Thanks Pippin - A live feed sounds perfect.

I have had a look underneath the van and I 'think' I can get a wire in/out of the same hole as the gas pipe uses as well.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

*Not a good idea to run a live wire alongside a gas pipe,* if it chafes it could solve all your problems in one whoosh bang. :roll: :roll: :roll:

Kev.


----------



## Autoquest

Have managed to get my VENTO fan all fitted and running OK

Two questions if I may

The adjustable auto temp adjust on the front doesn't seem to want to know, probably because its not warm enough outside - Does anyone know what the lowest ambient temparatures are for it to kick in?

Fixing the controller to the wall is a little tricky as the screws need to be about 40mm long and ultra thin - Has anyway had any luck with finding something suitable?


----------

